

Show HN: Aurora Borealis Alerts with a Blinky Tape LED Strip - jsingleton
https://github.com/Blinkinlabs/BlinkyTape_Python/blob/master/Aurora.py

======
jsingleton
There's a full write up with some videos of this in action on my blog:
[https://unop.uk/dev/led-strip-aurora-alerts/](https://unop.uk/dev/led-strip-
aurora-alerts/)

